# Lower 48 Patch



## CaraBou (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm traveling to the lower 48 in a couple weeks and want to bring back 16 oz of affordable patchouli with me for CP soaping. Can you recommend a good product/vendor/price?  I could spend hours on line searching but am hoping you can hep me narrow in quickly.  This is a one shot deal for me so TIA for helping me with it.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 25, 2014)

The best deals are online as I have found === NDA === 16.6 oz *$71.30*/*$78.70

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/patchouli-essential-oil-dark-p-320.html

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/patchouli-essential-oil-light-p-1345.html
*


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 25, 2014)

This is the lowest price that I've seen on patchouli EO:  1 lb.: $56.25

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Essentials-Oils-P-Z/patchouli.html


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 25, 2014)

By the way, this is my 2014 Christmas wish list for Santa . They are the lowest prices based on my research!

*Camdengrey*:

Lemon - 1 lb - ($28.90)
Lime - 1 lb - ($29.50)
Sweet orange - 1 lb - ($7.50)
Ylang ylang, 1 lb - ($57.40)

*Lebermuth*:

Geranium(rose) Egyptian, 1 lb - $25.25
Grapefruit Pin, 1 lb - $19.25
Lavender 40/42, 1 lb - $28.90
Lemongrass, 1 lb - $17.80
Litsea Cubeba, 1 lb - $15.75
Tea tree, 1 lb - $38.95


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 25, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> The best deals are online as I have found === NDA === 16.6 oz *$71.30*/*$78.70*
> 
> *http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/patchouli-essential-oil-dark-p-320.html*
> 
> *http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/patchouli-essential-oil-light-p-1345.html*


NDA's is not the dark aged patch. Fragrancelaboratory.com  has a dark patch for $49 per lb. As I told Carabou before it is okay but not as nice or strong as a good dark aged. 
Liberty Natural has a dark aged Indonesa patch for $62.50 per lb.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 25, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> NDA's is not the dark aged patch. Fragrancelaboratory.com  has a dark patch for $49 per lb. As I told Carabou before it is okay but not as nice or strong as a good dark aged.
> Liberty Natural has a dark aged Indonesa patch for $62.50 per lb.



What a score this post was.  From what I know about patchoulioil extraction, the darker stuff is extracted using ferrous metals or even copper and the light colored oil comes from stainless distillation. That aged stuff is so out of this world that and I wear it with fractionated coconut oil or jojoba.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 25, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> By the way, this is my 2014 Christmas wish list for Santa . They are the lowest prices based on my research!
> 
> *Camdengrey*:
> 
> ...



I really have to do mypricing homework again. Love Camden Grey too. You guys are the best.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to say, I was not impressed with the patch from NDA. I'm back to using Brambleberry's.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome info, please keep it coming! NDA also has a $100 minimum order which I could probably handle but patch is really my priority based on the difficulty of getting it in AK and the blends I want to create with it. Whatever I order, I'll have it shipped to my dad's place in South Dakota and fly it back in checked luggage. So another criteria is that the shipment must reach me there within about 3 weeks from now. 

Another question:What is the difference between Indonesian dark aged and regular dark, generally speaking?  I realize every batch will be different but am wondering what the main advantage is.  TIA again!


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 25, 2014)

I've only used the dark from NDA and BB's. But based on that, the darker the better, is has more of what I consider to be a true patchouli scent. One of my top selling soaps is called Dirty Hippie and is predominantly patch. (If I used FOs, I'd throw in something that smells like Mary Jane...) it reminds me of college, my hippie heydays at Madison in the 90's.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 25, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> I have to say, I was not impressed with the patch from NDA. I'm back to using Brambleberry's.



Good heads up.



houseofwool said:


> I've only used the dark from NDA and BB's. But based on that, the darker the better, is has more of what I consider to be a true patchouli scent. One of my top selling soaps is called Dirty Hippie and is predominantly patch. (If I used FOs, I'd throw in something that smells like Mary Jane...) it reminds me of college, my hippie heydays at Madison in the 90's.



I know of one place that sells an EO blend that smells just like Mary Jane. Look around for 'big buddha'. It is from a supplier in LA. It is extracts, isolates, etc. and smells like the real deal. However, it is expensive.



CaraBou said:


> Awesome info, please keep it coming! NDA also has a $100 minimum order which I could probably handle but patch is really my priority based on the difficulty of getting it in AK and the blends I want to create with it. Whatever I order, I'll have it shipped to my dad's place in South Dakota and fly it back in checked luggage. So another criteria is that the shipment must reach me there within about 3 weeks from now.
> 
> Another question:What is the difference between Indonesian dark aged and regular dark, generally speaking?  I realize every batch will be different but am wondering what the main advantage is.  TIA again!



Hey CaraBou if you're flying just remember you can't bring mass liquids back with you. *sadface*


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 26, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> Hey CaraBou if you're flying just remember you can't bring mass liquids back with you. *sadface*



No reason for sadface!  It is legal to pack up to 68 fluid ounces of perfumes or other hazardous toiletry or medicinal items in checked luggage. EOs and FOs fit those categories nicely. Just need to make sure no one container exceeds 17 fl oz.  Here's the FAA flyer:

http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...media/materialscarriedbypassengersandcrew.pdf

I tested this last winter, when I returned from my Florida vacation loaded up with goodies from Essential Deopot. I had no problems at all.  



goji_fries said:


> I know of one place that sells an EO blend that smells just like Mary Jane. Look around for 'big buddha'. It is from a supplier in LA. It is extracts, isolates, etc. and smells like the real deal. However, it is expensive.



I have a pretty realistic FO from Soapalooza that is spot on, too. It is called Wicked Ganja and was about $13 for 4 ounces.  I've soaped it once without no acceleration or discoloration.  I'm saving the rest to blend with the patch!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 26, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> This is the lowest price that I've seen on patchouli EO:  1 lb.: $56.25
> 
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Essentials-Oils-P-Z/patchouli.html





cmzaha said:


> Liberty Natural has a dark aged Indonesa patch for $62.50 per lb.



This is great info.  Have you guys (or anyone else) used either of them?  They're both reasonably priced in my book.

Ellacho, I love your wish list.  It's making me wish for it too!


----------



## neeners (Sep 26, 2014)

liberty naturals have the best price that I've found. I usually get it from NDA b/c I'm in Canada, so shipping isn't as bad for me, but Liberty Naturals looks much cheaper


----------



## sagehill (Sep 26, 2014)

I've tried a lot of patches over the years and the best patch I've found is from www.AV-AT.com, better than NDA's and EOU's now called The Perfumery.

Even at wholesale prices AV isn't the cheapest but it is the best, to my nose anyway.  Cheaper stuff comes closer if it's put aside for 5-6 years to age, one reason for discrepancy in prices.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 26, 2014)

CaraBou, unfortuntely, I have not tried it yet. Hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 26, 2014)

In with Sage, I use AV-AT.com. Did a TON of research looking for quality and in my book they win.  Not as sure about pricing (haven't compared them recently) but I love their dark Indonesian patchouli.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 26, 2014)

I am so grateful for this post right now, I really need some new patch and have been getting NDA's dark patch. From these reviews I am thinking I will try a new one. Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 26, 2014)

If you go for a dark patch I would order again from Fragrance Laboratory. I am sitting here smelling the soap I poured and it is quite nice. It is a little sharper less smokey than my original aged dark patch but still nice


----------



## sagehill (Sep 26, 2014)

AV's patch (bulk pricing) is $70.50 for 16 oz for the dark Indonesia organic steam-distilled.  Buy as much as you can and let it get even better by aging several years.  It gets stronger so you use less.  Really, I have not been impressed by anyone else's.

If you have lotsa money, buy the superb Indian patch at $90 for 8 oz ($153 for 16 oz)... more for perfumery than soaping at those prices, but exquisite.  I buy a half ounce for $10, just for me to whiff OOB and for perfumes.... makes me swoon. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 26, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> No reason for sadface!  It is legal to pack up to 68 fluid ounces of perfumes or other hazardous toiletry or medicinal items in checked luggage. EOs and FOs fit those categories nicely. Just need to make sure no one container exceeds 17 fl oz.  Here's the FAA flyer:
> 
> http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...media/materialscarriedbypassengersandcrew.pdf
> 
> ...



I think I got carry on confused - like 3 oz or so. However! I was coming back from Sicily and they confiscated a bottle of Balsamic, 3 bottles of wine and some Olive oil. *sadface*


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 27, 2014)

sagehill said:


> I've tried a lot of patches over the years and the best patch I've found is from www.AV-AT.com, better than NDA's and EOU's now called The Perfumery.
> 
> Even at wholesale prices AV isn't the cheapest but it is the best, to my nose anyway.  Cheaper stuff comes closer if it's put aside for 5-6 years to age, one reason for discrepancy in prices.





AKjulz said:


> In with Sage, I use AV-AT.com. Did a TON of research looking for quality and in my book they win.  Not as sure about pricing (haven't compared them recently) but I love their dark Indonesian patchouli.





sagehill said:


> AV's patch (bulk pricing) is $70.50 for 16 oz for the dark Indonesia organic steam-distilled.  Buy as much as you can and let it get even better by aging several years.  It gets stronger so you use less.  Really, I have not been impressed by anyone else's.
> 
> If you have lotsa money, buy the superb Indian patch at $90 for 8 oz ($153 for 16 oz)... more for perfumery than soaping at those prices, but exquisite.  I buy a half ounce for $10, just for me to whiff OOB and for perfumes.... makes me swoon. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



AV's patch sounds intriguing even if a little more expensive.  $20 extra isn't that much more when you consider how long this would last for me. But the most I see online for sale is 20 ml.  I may have to call them to see what the scoop is. As for the Indian patch, I must live vicariously through your nose sagehill, as that's a little too rich for my blood :crazy:



cmzaha said:


> If you go for a dark patch I would order again from Fragrance Laboratory. I am sitting here smelling the soap I poured and it is quite nice. It is a little sharper less smokey than my original aged dark patch but still nice



Wow, not only is the price of Fragrance Lab's product great, but their shipping is awesome.  Just $7 and 2 days to South Dakota, plus they would send it right away.  Oh my, I never dreamed life could be so good!  Do you guys get these fabulous shipping deals all the time?? :shock:



goji_fries said:


> I think I got carry on confused - like 3 oz or so. However! I was coming back from Sicily and they confiscated a bottle of Balsamic, 3 bottles of wine and some Olive oil. *sadface*


 Oh, that hurts, I'm so sorry goji!  Can't decide which of these would be worst but I'm thinking the basalmic vinegar. It's such a gamble to pack liquids in your luggage; why can't we just take it on board?!!


----------



## sagehill (Sep 27, 2014)

> AV's patch sounds intriguing even if a little more expensive.   But the most I see online for sale is 20 ml.  I may have to call them  to see what the scoop is. As for the Indian patch, I must live  vicariously through your nose sagehill, as that's a little too rich for  my blood


You have to email AV and get the password for the bulk pricing.  Tell them you're a soapmaker, they'll give it to you readily.  When you get the password, check out their other EO prices. .. you'll find they're usually competitive with other companies; plus they have special kinds too.  Best of all, they have no minimum, and shipping is usually actual cost.

Ah, the excellent India patch is never used for soaping!!  It's just for sniffing and some perfumery here and there.  So, 1/2 ounce at $10 lasts me 3-4 years, quite affordable.  It's my little EO luxury, and far cheaper than the same amount of real sandalwood.  

Jenny


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the password tip, sagehill, I have sent them a message.  Might have to check out that Indian patch just to see the difference. It has my curiosity!  Funny how that happens *sigh*


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 27, 2014)

AV's uses USPS flat rate shipping, even up here, so shipping with them is never really a concern for me.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 27, 2014)

Yep, I've been buying from AV for 15 years.  Two years ago, I found two 1 oz bottles of patchouli, one from Camden Grey and one from Liberty Naturals, bought 12-13 years ago, that had got shoved to the back of a closet, probably because I discovered AV's, LOL! 

Having been set aside for so long, you'd think they'd be absolutely scrumptious, since patchouli is one of the very few EOs that improve with age. I opened them up and compared them with AV patch that was only four years old.  

Even after a dozen years, they were pale, barely gold, thin in texture and sharp-smelling, while AV's was brown, thick, nearly gooey, and swooningly rich.  I almost can't bear to use it for soap. LOL!

The comparison convinced me to keep soaping with AV's dark Indonesian, despite the higher price.  To cover the cost, I charge extra for patchouli-heavy soaps, and no one has ever complained about the price.   Patchouli lovers want the good stuff and can tell the difference.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2014)

I have tried many Patchouli's and so far Fragrance Labs Dark Indonesian is second best my normal Dark aged patch being #1. Patchouli does not last me long since I have a lot of customers that only purchase patchouli


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 28, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> AV's uses USPS flat rate shipping, even up here, so shipping with them is never really a concern for me.



Flat rate to AK!  So the flashpoint isn't too low?  It is on some others I looked up so this is great, solves the problem completely.  I really need to build a spreadsheet to keep track of which companies will ship up here reasonably (or at all).  Seems like every time I want to order something I spend a ton of time researching best prices just to figure out it's cost prohibitive (or not possible) to ship.  Or the vendors make you create an account before you can even see shipping costs.  Just seems easier to intercept a shipment while I'm down south.  But that's got drawbacks too so I really appreciate this little tidbit!  Are there other products you recommend from them?  



cmzaha said:


> I have tried many Patchouli's and so far Fragrance Labs Dark Indonesian is second best my normal Dark aged patch being #1. Patchouli does not last me long since I have a lot of customers that only purchase patchouli


  cmzaha, you like the Fragrance Lab patch much better now than you did originally / OOB?  That's great to know at $50.  Pretty hard to beat that price.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I'm all patched up.   Received my shipment from AV-AT (right to my doorstep!).  It has pretty strong undertones OOB, but the little bit that got on my hands smells fabulous.  Can't wait to soap with it!


----------

